# What is the one thing that you did to your yard that had the biggest impact



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

As the title states. What is the one thing that you did to your yard (maybe besides finding TLF) thst improves it the most?

So far, for me I think it was aeration.


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

Increased my mowing frequency and lowered the height. Grass outcompetes most weeds when mowed often, except for that nasty goose grass. *angry*


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn What have you done to try and kill it?


----------



## Ral1121 (Mar 19, 2018)

Biggest thing for me was learning how to properly water my yard using a homemade above ground sprinkler system that I set up timers to


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

kur1j said:


> @Colonel K0rn What have you done to try and kill it?


Celsius seemed to do a number on the carpet grass :lol:


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@Colonel K0rn Lol so I'll take that you haven't killed it?! Is it in your bermuda?


----------



## Redtenchu (Jan 28, 2017)

Mowing Reel Low and Reel often.


----------



## Ware (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Mowing Reel Low and Reel often.


+1


----------



## Suburban Jungle Life (Mar 1, 2018)

Learning how to fert, use herbicides, and fungicides. Lawn looks better than ever!


----------



## Spammage (Apr 30, 2017)

Ware said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Mowing Reel Low and Reel often.
> ...


+2


----------



## Miller_Low_Life (Apr 12, 2017)

It's tough to say whether one thing has made the biggest impact.
Things I do now that I didn't just a few years ago.
Mow on the highest setting.
Mow more often.
Water deeply.
Add Compost in the Fall.
Right now I would say not mowing much in the heat and allowing my yard to get overgrown has kept it shaded and looking dark green.

So I guess you could say the one thing I've done that has the biggest impact, is join The Lawn Forum to increase my knowledge and learn other peoples habits.


----------



## Cory (Aug 23, 2017)

Leveled. Without it there is no way I could be mowing under 1"


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

Keep the ideas coming. This will just be a master list of things to do :-D.


----------



## pennstater2005 (Jul 17, 2017)

The triangle approach.


----------



## Sam23 (May 2, 2018)

Mow Higher
Mow frequently
Throwing down Milorganite more frequently.
Watching Lawn Care YouTube videos.
Joining TheLawnForum.

The above were all important finds, but if I had to say one overall was finding out about Milorganite.


----------



## wardconnor (Mar 25, 2017)

This is easy.

Cylinder mower


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

A reno. That's one thing that did wonders for my lawn. :lol:

Also, mowing high (cool season turf) and using baby shampoo on really compacted clay (as surprising as that may be). Small investment with a big return.


----------



## Topcat (Mar 21, 2017)

Spammage said:


> Ware said:
> 
> 
> > Redtenchu said:
> ...


+3


----------



## rhanna (Jun 7, 2017)

Pre emergent


----------



## Colonel K0rn (Jul 4, 2017)

rhanna said:


> Pre emergent


+1000


----------



## kur1j (Jul 2, 2017)

@rhanna That now thst you mention it, takes the cake. I take it for granted.


----------



## J_nick (Jan 28, 2017)

Redtenchu said:


> Mowing Reel Low and Reel often.





Topcat said:


> Spammage said:
> 
> 
> > Ware said:
> ...


+4


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

Nitrogen


----------



## Jacob_S (May 22, 2018)

Actually caring about it again&#129315;


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

Funny. Some say mowing high; others mowing low.

I'm still trying to figure ^ out for myself.

I've learned I'm much less finatical about my lawn than others here!


----------



## social port (Jun 19, 2017)

Darrell said:


> Funny. Some say mowing high; others mowing low.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure ^ out for myself.
> 
> I've learned I'm much less finatical about my lawn than others here!


That can change. 
In general, the more you visit TLF and work on your lawn, the more obsessed you will become. And your lawn will continue to look better during the process, though you will be acutely aware of its imperfections.

By the way, different grass types thrive/prefer different HOCs. Since I have fescue, the taller, the better. Bermuda is just the opposite from what I gather.


----------



## dfw_pilot (Jan 28, 2017)

Darrell said:


> Funny. Some say mowing high; others mowing low.
> 
> I'm still trying to figure ^ out for myself.
> 
> I've learned I'm much less finatical about my lawn than others here!


Warm vs cool grass. For warm season bermuda: LOW


----------



## SNOWBOB11 (Aug 31, 2017)

social port said:


> A reno. That's one thing that did wonders for my lawn. :lol:


+1


----------



## Killsocket (Mar 16, 2018)

Mowing higher.

Being new to this late last summer, it was the one tip I could do without buying anything. Adjusted my mower, and what a difference. 
Since then there has been a lot, but I can't believe how mowing an inch higher made it look so much greener longer and just healthier.


----------



## Darrell (Mar 22, 2018)

One thing that I've learned is patience. When I first heard about HOC goals for one's lawn, I thought you could get there within a few mowings. Reading posts from more experienced guys, one's goal for target HOC might take a full season or more.


----------



## TigerinFL (Mar 29, 2018)

testing your soil to know what you are dealing with and what deficiencies you are dealing with on the front end.


----------



## MasterMech (Sep 24, 2017)

J_nick said:


> Redtenchu said:
> 
> 
> > Mowing Reel Low and Reel often.
> ...


+5

Nothing has had a bigger impact to my lawn than the Jake. I have a couple neighbors that do a pretty good job with rotary mowers, one even has a lawn tractor. And they are getting dominated. So. Freaking. Hard. :lol:


----------

